# bad neighbours



## G8ter (16 Jul 2010)

We have bad neighbours, husband and wife.

when We grow vegetable at our yard, they steal them, so we stop it; when we grow flowers at our yard, they steal the plant 

and leave big holes on the ground, so we stop it; when we use solid fuel for heating, they steal the coal and timber from our 

shed; Now we installed the central heating, they steal the oil from the tank.

We called police in a couple of times, but they are smart enouth to not leave enough evidences. If we argue with them, there 

were always strange things happening afterwards, the car was cratched or the windows were broken. They even threatened to 

burn our house or do something to our children, my wife was frightened she told me to leave it alone.

We have house alarm and We are thinking of install CCTV but I believe that is not going to stop them stealing and hassling us 

for the long term.

We are thinking of moving away but we couldn't, we are on big mortage at moment.

They are both claiming social welfare and working for the past 30 years. they are living in a rented county council house for 

the past 30 year. Now the county council is going to renovate the house for them because they destroied house to a 

unlivingable condition and the wife is claiming she is having health issues due to damp house. It seems county council 

offered them houses in some other areas but they refuse to take it.

Both of them made isurance claim from different car accidents and got a lot of money before.

Any smart people here can give us some idea about how to get rid of these neighbours?


----------



## Gmol (16 Jul 2010)

Sorry to hear about your situation, I would get the CCTV and motion sensor lights  installed and try to obtain proof that it is your Neighbours that are the culprits. Also keep a log of all conversations. Check with other neighbours whether they are having problems with them too. 
Report every incident to the gardai
It might be no harm to set up either a residence association or neighorhood watch where you can discuss your problem neighbour
If they are working and claiming payments 'fraudulently' then report them. 

Once you have proof on cctv of them damaging your property go to the council 

Best of luck


----------



## G8ter (17 Jul 2010)

I know the neighbours refused the offers from county council to move to other areas. But is there any other way to persuade county council to order the neighbours to move away rather than renovate the house for them? There are plenty of council house vacant in the town, and better neibghourhood watch. 

any idea?


----------



## ney001 (17 Jul 2010)

Neighbours from hell no doubt.  There is no quick fix with people like this, you really just have to stay away from them whilst building up your case.  

[1]  Keep a record of all robberies etc, report to gardaí where possible and keep a diary of every occurance. 
[2]  Get a lock for your oil tank and secure your back yard as best as possible with fencing and locks on everything. If you have walls put up some PC99 paint, this will keep them from climbing over your walls.  
[3]  CCTV - this doesn't have to be a very expensive solution.  My parents installed two outdoor cameras from maplins and then a hard drive (€100) dvd recorded from Powercity - set them up on continual record. If CCTV is too expensive an option for you, you can get 'fake' cameras and put them up to scare them away from your property.   If you obtain evidence report them to county council
[4]  Report them to SW - you don't have to leave your details, just report what you know about fraudulent claims.  They won't know it's you if they have a lot of enemies in the estate. 
[5]  Buy yourself a little dictaphone and if they ever come to your door or speak to you record the conversations. 
[6]  Don't engage them for any reason - just ignore and go about your business whilst keeping a record of everything!


----------



## NOAH (3 Aug 2010)

and get a dog if it is feasible, ie an alsatian.

noah


----------



## Marietta (3 Aug 2010)

NOAH said:


> and get a dog if it is feasible, ie an alsatian.
> 
> noah


 

A rothweiler


----------

